# I'm trying to get an Emotional Support GSD- Please help me!



## Danekez (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello, I'm completely new to this site and just forums in general. I'm looking for the perfect dog for me and it feels like I'm just nipping at the heels of what I can find. 

I have an anxiety disorder and it's become clear to me that I need constant companionship. My solution is dog! Fortunately, I'm moving in with a dog breeder... who breeds the wrong kind of dog. She mostly deals with husky/Malamute mixes and is looking to throw in some German Shepherd into the mix. Shes willing to help me buy my dog!! On one condition though- My dog absolutely has to be a plush Liver-Sable GSD female who has breeding rights. Personally, I do LOVE the red-Liver-sable color. I even found a dog that would be completely PERFECT... if he were a girl.



















I have no idea if anyone actively tries to breed gSDs that look like this but that big plush golden fur completely has my heart and just... Ugh hes gorgeous! I'm desperately looking for someone like him, but female. Can ANYONE help me? I dont care who or where the breeder is, I just want my dog :C


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Remember there is more to a dog than stunning good looks. You want to make sure your dog has the correct mind (temperament) for you. In your case you want to make sure you have a calm confident dog, not one with a crazy prey drive or skittish. Those are things you can't fully train out of a dog.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

You found the dog, whats the problem? Girl friends are dime a dozen. 

Dogs + bros > Ho..me girls.


----------



## Danekez (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh yes, I am very much looking for a companion GSD. The color and coat is less important for the "beauty" factor and more relevant to my Anxiety disorder. I find that dogs with this color and coat calm me and help soothe my anxiety and can help comfort me when I'm on the verge of having an anxiety attack. In all reality it probably has something to do with me being raised alongside a red/gold dog, but regardless of reason, the color is extremely important to me. Otherwise I'd settle for something much more common and easy to find, like standard coat liver-tan.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Go to the animal shelter and adopt a plush coat red/gold dog. They're not as common as Pitt Mixes but they're a heckuva lot more common than plush Liver-Sable GSD females who have breeding rights.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

You have to study GSD breeding lines Welcome to CZECH GERMAN SHEPHERD kennel, the home of champions


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Considering the coloring is a fault and you won't find a lot of people breeding specifically for plush, the chances of finding what you're looking for are slim to none.... especially finding someone who will sell you a dog that you can breed to mixes. I think you need to rethink your expectations.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

That's not a faulty GSD, it's just not a GSD. It's a mix.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok. I'll say it.

An emotional support dog or a financial support dog?

Hope I'm wrong.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If it's for your disorder, why wouldn't you just wait till your room mate breeds you your perfect color?


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Some centres specialize in colour, but the character of the dog would be unknown Introduction page to the liver long coat German Shepherd Dog (Galaxy) It least these dogs look like GSD, your dog does not.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Since you are in California, there are MANY breed rescues to choose from:
RESCUE LISTINGS BY STATE - The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.

Most GSD rescues regularly have calm, easy-going adult dogs who have the temperament to be good emotional support dogs. Many of us even work with veterans groups (like Companions for Heroes) and PTSD service-trainers, as this is a kind of service that's very much within reach of some rescued dogs. You just need to find a GSR that has done this, has someone who knows what to look for in the dogs to evaluate potential. Once you find a good rescue that you feel comfortable working with, give them your "wish list" in terms of personality and temperament in an adult dog (forget color!) -- chances are good that they can find that exact dog in short order, since you are in California, a state where hundreds of GSDs end up in shelters annually (maybe even thousands -- the numbers of California dogs I see on "urgent lists" are staggering).


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A "breeder" of husky/malamute mixes?? 



What Magwart said. Please go to a knowledgeable GSD rescue. The last thing you need is some hodge podge dog where it will be a total guessing game as to it's temperament. You have anxiety and adding a wild card of a mix breed puppy with no pedigree to even give a guess at the temperament is not a good idea at all. In fact it's wrong on a lot of levels. 

With a young adult GSD from a good rescue you will be getting a temperament tested dog that is up to date on it's health care. You will be saving a life too. Be patient, forget the coat, forget the color and look for the "heart" of the dog that will be there for you. 

Heck if you are fine with a mix breed any rescue that helps with service dogs would be a good way to go.

Good luck.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

why exactly must the dog have breeding rights and be female? Kinda feel your roommate is being a little greedy..


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Some centres specialize in colour, but the character of the dog would be unknown Introduction page to the liver long coat German Shepherd Dog (Galaxy)


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I have done some preliminary research on this. I was looking at what it would take to train my GSD to be a migraine dog. Training dogs to become a service dog for this or anxiety is highly specialized and requires training above and beyond what the layman is able to do on their own. Yes, it is expensive and a "finished" dog is normally well past 2 before that degree of training can begin.

Dogwish.org is just one site that discusses training methods the pros use. I would suggest that you look at the process and cost first. You may want to contact a few of the training facilities to see if they could find a dog with your color requirements etc. to train for you.

Does your room mate have a desire to use such a dog as a breeder too? That may not be recommended. The trainers can discuss this with you.

If you do find the color you are looking for and get a dog that ends up not the right temperament and without proper training, you will likely have increased anxiety. An untrained GSD is a constant source of worry. 

Good Luck! Hope the trainers can help.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

It would be completely pointless to obtain a dog for emotional support and have it be out of commission for 8 weeks while it gives birth and nurses and raises a litter of puppies.
Rescue a dog and if it isn't already spayed then spay her!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I second everyone's recommendations and advice. Getting a breeding prospect for an ESD will be a problem for you. You'll have to deal with the heats - keep her at home during that time to prevent accidental pregnancies, so you won't have her around if you go out. The the time she will be carrying and birthing and raising the pups. I just can't imagine not having my dog around for 2 months - I'd have a hard time dealing with it, and he is just a beloved pet, not an ESD. 

Other things to consider is that responsible breeders do a LOT of health testing on their breeding dogs before breeding. Who will be paying for OFA X-rays and certifications, and all the other tests that breeders usually do? Will it be you? And there is always the risk of losing your dog during pregnancy/whelping. It does happen. 

I'm with the others. Get a dog that will work for YOU. Seems this arrangement is meant to benefit the breeder at your detriment. Better for you to own a dog outright with no strings attached, no planned separation, no additional worries about health testing, cost of emergency C-sections, losing your dog, etc. With a bit of patience, the right dog will find you if you put in a bit of effort.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

We are being very nice about this. Any one who throws together completely disparate breeds intentionally to sell puppies isn't even a BYB with misguided but well meant intentions. 

There's only thousands of shelters brimming full of mix breeds.

To be honest the whole context of this arrangement and the back ground of the breeding stinks.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

If you want an "emotional support dog", then you need a stable, sound dog. What happens when your likely BYB "plush liver" GSD is a fear aggressive nerve bag?


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

You can't have a therapy dog for breeding. Doesn't work that way..... the emotional benefit should be the only requirement. You should also be on meds, I know because mine also serves that purpose....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this is a joke, right? seriously? you will likely find little support here for breeding cross-breeds, no matter what their use is going to be.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

why do you need a gsd with breeding rights?


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

I would just get the dog myself without the "help" of this roommate. Then it doesn't have to be a girl and she doesn't have to have the breeding rights. And you can adopt this dog that you love. 

But, and this is probably prying... are you really seeing this dog for who he is other than his fur? Because that's really important. You're going to be with this dog all the time, as you've said... what if he's aggressive? What if he doesn't get along with strangers? What if he doesn't get along with you?
You've interacted with the dog, right? 

That's all that I'm gonna say. Good luck!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Honestly, if you want an ESA or PSD that is red gold in color, I would look at goldens, DDB, molosser mixes with that coloring. You want a chill dog with lots of nerve and a high threshold. It takes a pretty special GSD to be rock solid and non reactive when their handler is freaking out, especially as a pup before extensive training. 

An adult shelter pull would be my frugal suggestion, selected by a trainer that understands what you need in a dog.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Get a sable collie...smooth or rough dependent on your tolerance to shedding.

Collies are mellow yet alert but gentle as the day is long...no doubt they have a calm to them which might benefit your situation.


SuperG


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Check out Steel Cross German Shepherds. I do not know where they are located. I am not personally a fan of breeding for the colors they have but if that is what you are after they do offer them.


----------

